# Peaches, Avacado, cherries?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I have heard from Sabine and am delving into a whole new world.... it's crazy.
I've been homecooking for Tillie for 2 1/2 weeks now, making 1 big batch a week and adding in what the vet told me for vitamins, etc. Sabine wants me to change everything up, get a truck load of new vitamins/supplements. So that process will be starting tomorrow when I head to the heath food store to start collecting the different supplements and vitamins.
All this to say. we are doing well! LOL
It's a learning process for sure, but I have the time and the desire, if not the monetary funds! :brushteeth:
Anywho, with all of this, "treats" have kind of gotten lost in translation.
Tonight for her birthday we gave her a bit of the frozen "Peach Pops" from Trader Joes (I checked the ingredients to make sure they didn't have any additives or any allergens) and then AFTER I though oh NO... can dogs HAVE peaches?? what about avacados? Apricots? cherries?? I googled it but it says they should have them because of the PIT. and I'm like, I'm not going to throw her a bag of cherries and say "have at it!" LOL
soooooo.... can anyone shed some light on this? is it okay for a treat once in awhile??
thanks!!
eace:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

lol, Tammy, I think you are probably overreacting! And, that's so adorable, and perfect, and sweet! I know that Tillie apparently can't eat certain things, and so I am actually very proud of you for being so proactive, as you are moving on to making home cooked meals for her, which is the best thing you could do!

I think that as somebody said before, you will find that Tillie is not really allergic to so many things as you thought initially; once you eliminate the major things that she is allergic to from her diet, the rest of her 'allergies' will settle down, after a while. I wouldn't worry too much about her treats, unless they contain something that you already think that she might be allergic to. 

I think that with peaches, avocados, apricots, and cherries, Tillie will be just fine


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL thanks Heather!!
and yes, I am prone to over reacting... and being a worry wort.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

fruits are good - if they like them! Abby likes crunchy but not "slippery" fruit! I think McGee would eat anything not nailed down!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have heard from Sabine and am delving into a whole new world.... it's crazy.
> I've been homecooking for Tillie for 2 1/2 weeks now, making 1 big batch a week and adding in what the vet told me for vitamins, etc. Sabine wants me to change everything up, get a truck load of new vitamins/supplements. So that process will be starting tomorrow when I head to the heath food store to start collecting the different supplements and vitamins.
> ...


I know Avocados are toxic to hook bills, (parrots and the like) especially those from Africa. I'm not sure about dogs. Oops. Just looked it up, and it says it's toxic to dogs too. For the fruits, it looks like the pit, stems, leaves and bark can be problematic, but the fruit, itself is OK.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> fruits are good - if they like them! Abby likes crunchy but not "slippery" fruit! I think McGee would eat anything not nailed down!


Except grapes. Grapes are toxic. (though the level of tolerance seems to vary from dog to dog... lots of people, especially with larger breeds, used to use grapes for training treats, and most dogs did fine with them)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Check with Sabine , Tammy. Get some ideas from her.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

:doh: LOL, duh, thanks Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Tammy, Sabine is great as far as follow-up questions. Don't ruin a healthy diet by giving her junk treats. And I would bet 95 percent of them are. JMO.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

exactly Dave! I'm trying not to ruin her diet with treats, trying to FIND something that is good for her and works as treats has been tricky though... any ideas?
I guess I'll run it by Sabine!
and YES, she is amazing at getting back to me with all my silly questions! she is an amazing woman indeed!


----------

